# Gpu-z 0.2.3 will not display Fan speed and GPU usage on Win x64



## ashrack (Jun 9, 2008)

Will not display GPU usage and FAN speed on Win x64. It works fine on Win x32

Using Sapphire Radeon 3850 256MBa and Catalyst 8.5


----------

